# BlindedHunting - Crow's Nest Tree Stand Camoflage product!!



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

Bill Derrig at www.BlindedHunting.com who bought the q-safe, an ingenuitive new product for those who use climbers, has now released the Crows Nest! An easy to use bracket system that uses the foliage from around your stand to help you blend in and dissapear in plain sight. 

There's no substitute for the REAL thing. Are you trying to hide your silhouette while on stand? Is that camouflage burlap causing you to stand out? Does your expensive fake foliage not match the season, or is it difficult to set up and burdensome to carry to and from your stand? The Crows Nest is a simple to use new product that will allow you to maintain real, natural camouflage that matches the specific area you're hunting - all season long.

Using a unique bracketing system, the BLINDED hunting Crows Nest allows you to utilize the foliage around your stand or from nearby trees that will naturally blend into your surroundings. The Crows Nest gets you close and helps dampen and diffract your scent. The Crows Nest also forgives minor movements that put that mature doe on alert or spooks the buck you've been waiting for. 

His new system allows you to place at least eleven branches* of your choosing at various heights to match the conditions of your setup, define your shooting lanes, conceal you from an unexpected avenues of approach, and allow you to relax without fear of giving yourself away.
You've got to check out this and the Q-safe at BlindedHunting.com.

God bless.
S/F
Craig


----------

